# Is it weird to walk around in my boxers?



## Empecinado (May 4, 2010)

I just heard my housemates talking in the kitchen (they obviously thought I was sleeping) about how I walk around in my boxers and asking each other why I do it. It is not as if I walk around naked. If I am out for long periods of time I will wear shorts but no socks. I wear boxers if I suddenly have to come out of my room quick or I have just come out of my shower.


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

No I don't think that it is weird at all.It certainly wouldn't be an issue with me,but some people may take offence to you walking around in only your underwear (boxers).Are your housemates male or female or both.If female it may be more of a problem,than if they were male.Do you walk around the house in your boxers when there are visitors?

Talk to your housemates and try to find out why this is such an issue for them.You may have to do things differently if it is really causing them any embarrassment or other problems.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

If you live alone, no. But there could be some awkward slipping out of your boxers moments and that's probably why your roommates were talking.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

I often wear blankets as ponchos...


----------



## Empecinado (May 4, 2010)

Ozziechick1966 said:


> No I don't think that it is weird at all.It certainly wouldn't be an issue with me,but some people may take offence to you walking around in only your underwear (boxers).Are your housemates male or female or both.If female it may be more of a problem,than if they were male.Do you walk around the house in your boxers when there are visitors?
> 
> Talk to your housemates and try to find out why this is such an issue for them.You may have to do things differently if it is really causing them any embarrassment or other problems.


ONCE. I didn't realise we had a visitor and by then it was too late but I wasn't exactly walking around the room in circles. We're all guys but one guy often has his girlfriend round and that's who was talking. I think I should walk in wearing multiple hats, balaclava, gloves, a scarf and a rain coat.



Eerie said:


> If you live alone, no. But there could be some awkward slipping out of your boxers moments and that's probably why your roommates were talking.


I can't help it if it won't properly fit in!


----------



## refugee (Mar 26, 2010)

No. It's completely ok.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

Yes, I'd find it weird for me to walk around in your boxers.


----------



## Empecinado (May 4, 2010)

Stephen said:


> Yes, I'd find it weird for me to walk around in your boxers.


Hohohho.

:ninja:


----------



## teddy564339 (Jun 23, 2010)

I think it's kind of irrelevant whether or not it's weird, especially since weirdness is all relative to whoever it is you're talking about. What matters is the relationship between you and your roommates and the general living arrangements and rules that you agree to.

Every living situation is going to be different. Different people are going to have different things that get on their nerves. Some people are fine living in messier conditions, some prefer a very clean environment. Neither one is right and neither one is wrong, but in those particular situations it's important for there to be agreement between the people living together.


One set of roommates may be completely fine with everyone walking around in boxers, and another set may prefer that no one ever did it ever. The feelings of one set doesn't invalidate the feelings of the other. 


So I know you may just be looking for some outside opinions about this, but I feel like what matters the most in this situation is what your roommates think. If it's something that truly bothers them, then I think it would be better not to do it. Of course, it sounds like you overheard them and they didn't actually mention anything to you about it, so in that case it's on them to tell you they have an issue with it. If they have never discussed it with you, then they can't complain about you doing it...it's wrong for them to assume you should just know.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Empecinado said:


> I just heard my housemates talking in the kitchen (they obviously thought I was sleeping) about how I walk around in my boxers and asking each other why I do it. It is not as if I walk around naked. If I am out for long periods of time I will wear shorts but no socks. I wear boxers if I suddenly have to come out of my room quick or I have just come out of my shower.


No, that's not weird. When you are in your own home, it is perfectly normal. It is just casual, like a bathrobe or a towel, or like pajamas. Surely your roommates don't expect you to wear a full set of clothes all of the time, to the point where you can never get comfortable, even when you aren't going out anywhere. That expectation would be unreasonable.


----------



## fotomoose (Sep 21, 2011)

As long as the mouse doesn't come out of the house then I don't see a problem with it. Maybe your buffed and ripped body offends them as they are saggy bags of flab?


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

I walk around in lingerie (always the fancy stuff). My male roommates love it, but I don't care either way. When I can afford an apartment all to myself, I'll be a nudist. 

You're fine, as long as it's not the only thing you're wearing and you have a hairy ape santa bellly that hangs over your waistband. That's just gross.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Empecinado said:


> I can't help it if it won't properly fit in!


Boxer briefs? Just sayin' they probably don't wanna see your wang.


----------



## kindaconfused (Apr 30, 2010)

Empecinado said:


> I can't help it if it won't properly fit in!


Longer ones don't fall out.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

kindaconfused said:


> Longer ones don't fall out.


Not always true.


----------



## kindaconfused (Apr 30, 2010)

Eerie said:


> Not always true.


I guess they could, from the bottom


----------



## chasingdreams (Jul 16, 2011)

um, no. I don't think it's weird. In fact, I find it peculiar that your roommates think it's weird.


----------



## DustyDrill (May 20, 2011)

Because everyone gets dressed to the nines to get a snack or move from their bedroom to the washroom, right? Unless you're giving them an eyeful of dick, they're just nit-picking. Pay no attention.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I think it's totally okay.

And kinda sexy.

But I go out in the yard in my nightgown, so don't mind me.


----------



## SaturnComesBackAround (Oct 4, 2011)

Empecinado said:


> I just heard my housemates talking in the kitchen (they obviously thought I was sleeping) about how I walk around in my boxers and asking each other why I do it. It is not as if I walk around naked. If I am out for long periods of time I will wear shorts but no socks. I wear boxers if I suddenly have to come out of my room quick or I have just come out of my shower.


You should be able to feel comfortable in your own domain my friend and I don't see anything out of the ordinary or offensive with wearing boxers in your own jungle.


----------

